# celeste is here!! (closed)



## morthael (Apr 22, 2020)

hello!! celeste is visiting and i’ve got her trapped on the left side of my beach! there are signposts pointing in her direction to make it easier to locate her, i’ll be standing near her radius so she won’t teleport away! to prevent her from teleporting, please only leave thru the airport, thanks!

NO ENTRY FEE but if you would like to tip, nmts would be great so i can find my dreamies!

post below and i’ll pm in the order you post!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 22, 2020)

hi i'll like to come


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 22, 2020)

id like to drop by!


----------



## Ingegno (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## morthael (Apr 23, 2020)

She is still here and trapped! I’ll be closing this soon though so I can eat dinner and then terraform!


----------

